# Happy Family Day Weekend from Mr. & Mrs Kribs!



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

My Kribs have just revealed their first brood of fry!

Mom and Dad are doing a great job so far, even protecting their fry from the scary Iphone that tried to attack them (lol)









This is my first time keeping Kribs, so I'm not 100% sure what I should do with the fry?


----------

